
Kaggle Challenge for Francois Chollet's Arc Dataset - cjauvin
https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-challenge/overview
======
nl
This is by far the hardest challenge I've ever seen on Kaggle.

As Francois Chollet (the challenge host) says:

 _You will not find tutorials online on how to do any of this. The best you
can do is read past literature on program synthesis, which will help with step
3). But even that may not be that useful_

[https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-
challenge...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-
challenge/discussion/130360#745388)

